# Best way to remove diamonds



## kmann1969 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello all, Hope your thanksgiving was filling!! I need some help with the best process for removing small diamonds without damaging them. Is AR the best way? i know inquarting the gold will damage the diamonds. Any help will be appreciated

God Bless

Kevin


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 30, 2013)

True or not, a jeweler friend of mine once told me that about 90% of all diamonds under a karat are damaged when using tools to remove then. Aqua regia is about the only way I know of.


----------



## Chiptech81 (Dec 2, 2013)

how small are we talking about?, I remove diamonds / gemstones all the time from jewellery. The tools we use are self made, its quite easy to open up the claw settings but it does take a lot of patience.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 5, 2013)

A sonicator/jewelry cleaner and AR. Works great for breaking up that crust that silver forms when put to AR. 

Tyler


----------

